# Killington Opening Day



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2009)

Date(s) Skied: Friday 11/07/09 

Resort or Ski Area: Killington, VT

Conditions: Man made snow, some bumps on Rime, Bluebird, 40F

Trip Report:

I got to the Season pass office at about 8:30. No line to get my pass activated as an express card. In and out after the guy figured how to print my daughter's pass. Pulled into the upper lot by the gate at about 9. Got to the gondi around 9:45. Started loading about then. Took a few runs down Rime and Upper East Fall. Proceeded to lap Rime with bumps developing. Snow was soft and there was plenty of coverage on Rime. Rails were set up on the beginning of Upper East Fall. The bottom section had some small death cookies at the beginning plenty of coverage though. Upper Double Dipper was very thin though. Grass was sticking through. Never took a break and stayed up top. The longest line for the singles was about 5-7 minutes. At about 12, every one disappeared. Lift was ski on from then on. I decided to take a run to the bottom at about 1PM. I decided to get off the Monster 88's and switch to the Supershapes for a few runs. Went back up a couple of more laps of Rime, Quads were shot. Hammys are tight this morning. Decided to just to haul arse down GN to the car. The run to to the bottom was in great shape. Called it a day at about 2PM. The snow was a little firm but not as bad as I thought it was going to be. Great first day. 15K vertical feet. Few pics from my phone. Sorry.

The Meatheads were there also. Geoff and The Hammer and others.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks good. You doing an opposite mojo on DMC with the tiny pics?


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Looks good. You doing an opposite mojo on DMC with the tiny pics?


 
Not high quality from the phone.  I am only giving him crap on the other site to remain nameless.  

Crap,  that would have been funny to make extremely small.  Oh well.


----------



## RootDKJ (Nov 8, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> Looks good. You doing an opposite mojo on DMC with the tiny pics?


1st thing I thought as well


----------



## bigbog (Nov 8, 2009)

HEAD to HEAD....certainly a good way to maintain edgegrip in the afternoon...8)


----------



## madskier6 (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the report.  Looks great for early November.

One question: Did you ski Saturday 11/7?  Your TR says Monday 11/6.  11/6 was Friday & I don't think they were open.  Monday will be 11/9.  Just curious. :wink:


----------



## mondeo (Nov 8, 2009)

Good stuff, was hoping for maybe a short line of bumps like the one that got skied in by about 1 last year, but heard on the way up the gondi at about 10:45 that Rime was already bumped up. my back and hamstrings are now sore from 3 straight hours of bumps my first day out. Went down for a drink and some food, figured by the time I got back up there the light would be gone anyways so headed home.

Good day out, decently happy with where I picked up after 6 months off skis. Good to see a bunch of people I haven't seen since May, too.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2009)

madskier6 said:


> Thanks for the report. Looks great for early November.
> 
> One question: Did you ski Saturday 11/7? Your TR says Monday 11/6. 11/6 was Friday & I don't think they were open. Monday will be 11/9. Just curious. :wink:


 
Fixed it.  Copy and paste from old Trip Report.  My bad.


----------



## marcski (Nov 8, 2009)

This is a DMC approved TR.  Although, I think the pics were even a little too small!

I'm sure it was nice to make some turns again!


----------



## Puck it (Nov 8, 2009)

marcski said:


> This is a DMC approved TR.  Although, I think the pics were even a little too small!
> 
> I'm sure it was nice to make some turns again!



There are larger ones in my gallery.


----------

